# Mass excision of groin?



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know why I don't know this.... but which cpt code would I juse for soft tissue (subcutaneous) excision of groin area?


Thanks


----------



## rreyna (Jan 17, 2012)

I believe you would use CPT 11400-11406 (Excision-Benign Lesions) depending on the size.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Jan 18, 2012)

That is for integumentary codes.......but this was for a soft tissue mass removed from the subcutenous area.


----------



## missy874 (Jan 18, 2012)

what about 27047 or 27043?


----------

